# Insurance company for Irish residents Laparoscopy abroad?? Help!!



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hello everyone!!! 

I still could not find any insurance that will cover my laparoscopy in Mitera Hospital on Feb? Anyone who know please help as I really need an information regarding that. I cant get travel shield because I am not a Uk resident. I live in Ireland. So any info will be a big help. 

Plus I havent seen any article regarding the laparoscopy in Serum. I just have loads of questions. As I have severe endo and frozen pelvis. And the doctors here in Ireland mentioned to me to not have any more laps in the future because it might damage my bowel and end up with a colostomy bag. But here I am brave as a horse going to Athens in Feb for another lap. I gave up with the healthcare system here in Ireland. I've had so many rejections and heartaches. I was passed on from one doctor to another. But no one still wants to help. So when someone said yes to me. I was over the moon. Atlast!

I had aquascan and hysto in Athens so I know theyve seen what my inside looks like already but they still agreed that they can do it. So I will trust Penny and her team. Hoepfully everything goes well. 
Really hoping that this is the right time for us already.  2017 it is!!!


----------

